# Salts



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm looking for a cheaper alternative to salts.

Epsom Salt isn't too much of an issue, I find that at walmart or drugstores fairly cheap. I've been meaning to check out bulk barn for epsom salt actually...

It's the aquarium salt aka Sodium Chloride that I'm looking for. 

I'd prefer not to pay for Instant Ocean because I feel that it's overpriced. I've seen a guy who uses rock salt like the type you use in the winter to de-ice your walkways but I just feel that it's dirty and doesn't seem clean enough to be using in my tanks. He said he's been using it for many many years with no ill-effects. Who knows, maybe it's fine.

Is there any other alternatives or am I stuck using Instant Ocean or some other marked up aquarium salt?

What do you guys use?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

There are recipes out there for DIY salt, but unless you are making large quantities it isn't worth it. Keep in mind that Salt just isn't salt, there other compounds within it.

If you have been using IO and wish to continue, just get enough to get you through to boxing day. < $40 for a 200g bucket of IO at BA's and some other LFS will match or come close.

There was another thread floating around over the last couple of weeks on which salt to use. Have a look at that.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't use too much IO which I why I've always been buying small boxes of it. You're right though, I should just pick up a big bucket when Boxing Day hits.

I'll use the search and look for that thread you're talking about.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Are you using it for fresh water?

What about non-iodized kosher salt?


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah, if it's for fresh water any non-iodized salt will do. i just get a box of non-iodized sea salt at the grocery store. gets chunky but i'm dissolving it anyways


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Any grocery stores specifically in the GTA sell non iodize kosher salt?

Or should almost all stores sell it?

I'd like to narrow down my searches. My ridgeline eats gas.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Any decent sized grocery store should stock non-iodized salt.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Jackson said:


> Are you using it for fresh water?
> 
> What about non-iodized kosher salt?


I use IO for my cichlids but I need new regular salt for some freshwater guys.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

isn't IO for marine fish?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> isn't IO for marine fish?


Yes it should be but I found that other people used it for their africans as part of a rift lake recipe. It seems to be ok with my fish.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

im fairly new to this hobby , what is the purpose of salt do i need to use it in my tanks , i know u guys have mentioned instant ocean , and epson salts and the kosher one , how much do i use , why should i be using it what are the benefits of salt and is it ok to use epson salts i havae lots of that around here is it safe 
thanks again 
tom


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

that makes sense gucci, since i think that those large lakes have gotten ocean water in them in the past

i only use salt to treat ich and fungal infections. other people use it on a regular basis, and cichlids naturally have some salt in their water(from africa) so that and some minerals(i beleive) help the cichlids to be healthier and at their best colours. pet stores use it to keep the fishes slime coat thicker to help them cope with water that is less than ideal. 
i *think* there may be more reasons but again, i only use it to treat the above illnesses. i don't beleive it should be used on a regular basis except of course if it would be part of the fish's natural habitat


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

i've seen this guy using the kind of salt for water softner at the LFS. but his store went out of bussiness ,


----------

